# Books



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if anyone could suggest a few good books on African Cichlids. I am thinking of starting a Cichlid tank and want to learn as much as possible. I am interested in the Malawian Cichlid and what I would like to learn is correct water chemistry, correct substrate, ect. Basically I am looking for a book that will give me the information I need to successfully keep, raise and breed Malawian Cichlids.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have ;African Cichlids of Lakes Malawi and Tanganyika by H.Alxerod and W. Burgess.
It's like an atlas with photos and brief descriptions.It's like 450 pages.A decent book but far from all the information available.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Ad Konings has a number of great books about African cichlids. As far as I have found he is the most well known expert in the field.


----------



## rwatkins1018 (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't be afraid to check resources online. You can pretty much tell if a site is credible if you look at author/sponsor. Check the library too. 

Books About African Cichlids
Books Reviewed - Malawi Titles I
forums:
Malawi Cichlids, Malawi Species Profiles, African Cichlids, Lake Malawi, Malawi Forum, Tanks, Articles, Books, Videos
Cichlid-Forum.com

Enjoy!


----------

